# Oxalic acid...Fatbeeman or Helyser



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Which OA treatment "vaporizer" would you buy? $100 difference in price. I'm in the market....


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

So no one uses either the vaporizer from Fatbeeman or Helyser?


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

theriverhawk said:


> So no one uses either the vaporizer from Fatbeeman or Helyser?


riverhawk, I just bought the Helyser for it's price & it has good reviews on this forum. That being said, fatbeeman's seems to be better built. Either one will do the job just fine, depends on how much $ you want to spend. 

Note: if you go with the helyser you will probably want to do some modifying to the leads since they don't come with it.


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

What do you mean "they don't come with it". Just bare wire at the end?


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

No. There is 1 lead app 12" long attached to the glow plug, the handle has a wire connector made into the end of the 12" handle. You have to make your own leads to reach your battery. :scratch:


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I had 20 ft of brown lamp cord with clamps to attach to my truck battery. After snagging it in the grass many times over the last 5 years I switched to orange extension cord wire. 20 ft keeps you away from the vapors so a respirator isn't needed.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use 5' leads with a battery pac. no problems with vapors so far [3 years].


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

The vaporizer I've saw fatbeeman use is not oxalic acid. Its mineral oil.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

johng said:


> The vaporizer I've saw fatbeeman use is not oxalic acid. Its mineral oil.


You need to keep looking.................he has both.........


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

johng said:


> The vaporizer I've saw fatbeeman use is not oxalic acid. Its mineral oil.


 I didn't think he had a vaporizer. He uses mineral oil and a bug fogger


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

You are both incorrect...................he has both..................


----------



## Michael1964 (Aug 4, 2011)

snl said:


> You are both incorrect...................he has both..................


He is using one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQp9pdAOjdo


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't think his kidneys are going to like him too much


----------



## Ketuel (May 1, 2015)

what kind of vaporizer do you have? Fatbeemans or Helyser or other? how do you rate them?


----------



## JasonA (Aug 29, 2014)

Look at SNL signature. That's what I have. Like it so far. I've used it 4 times on my bees and a friends.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

JasonA said:


> Look at SNL signature. That's what I have. Like it so far. I've used it 4 times on my bees and a friends.


+1. I have vaporized 10 hives now over 2 seasons with the Varrocleaner and find it very easy to use. It paid for itself in one year.


----------



## nackofbee (May 9, 2017)

Used the Helyser for a few years. I had to replace all of the connections to it, but it didn't burn completely out yet. I had to make my own wire and clips too. The thing took a long time to heat up. 20 hive yard took well over an hour so I started using a respirator and adding the 2 grams of OA real fast in between hives before cool down. Just bought a fatbeeman OA vaporizer and will start vaping with it soon. Real solid construction as compared to the Helyser. Fatbeeman vape is solid like a mountain pie iron. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Matt yocham (Aug 3, 2016)

Cant you mix the oxalic acid with alcohol and then put it in the fogger?


----------



## nackofbee (May 9, 2017)

I was talking about vaporizers which raise the temperature on solid crystal to vaporize them completely. You are asking about using a different method. To answer your question, yes you can. There is video on you tube about recipe and dosage in that method. I will be doing that too soon. Look up Justbeecuz on you tube and he gives a recipe (25 grams of OA crystal dissolved in 100 ml ethyl alcohol. It would be nice to do a face off on some of the different treatments and do a mite drop count! Was just down at Fatbeeman's last week and watched his son Steven using the fogger with OA in it. I weed whacked his hives right after and the bees seemed fine- in and out like normal. Same as with vape. I think they are seeing how it works or how effective it is first. Hey, its worth a shot. Fogger costs about the same as Helysers vape if you get a cheap one. You just go get an insect fogger (not used of course!!!), but you need something that a glass jar can threat onto underneath.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Heilyser or one from snl...


----------

